# RPG-Maker XP FPS Anzeige Code erweitern



## Geheim89 (9. April 2020)

Hallöchen,
 ich habe ein kleines problem. (Welches auch nicht sonderlich relevant ist).
Ich wollte für ein RPG-Projekt eine FPS anzeige benutzen.

Ich habe auch einen Code gefunden.
Dieser Funktioniert Problemlos! 

Allerdings ist der Code so aufgebaut, dass die FPS-Zahl auf einem Schwarzen Feld gelegt wird.
Dieses schwarze Feld, wollte ich dazu gerne entfernen, und durch eine .png Datei ersetzen, welche durchsichtig ist. 
Also so, das wirklich nur die Zahlen übrig bleiben.

Ich habe versucht das Script zu verändern, allerdings ohne Erfolg.
Ich nutzte dazu andere vorhande Scripts, um mir einen hergang der Umleitung zusammen reihmen zu können. 
Auch nutze ich bereits Google. Da fand ich dann auch Einträge, wie man Dateien einbindet.
Leider waren die nicht mit dem vorhandenen Code kompatibel. 

Mir fehlt auch Programmier Erfahrung. Auch wenn ich durch vorhande Codes die eine oder andere Sprache erkenne,
welche sich dahinter verbirgt, (was die suche nach Hilfe doch hilfreicher macht), reicht dies aber leider nicht aus.
Und daher die frage ob mir da eventuell einer Helfen könnte. >_ < 

Der RPG-Maker XP nutzt Ruby.
Den Code, welchen ich verwende setze ich euch mal rein. 
Dieser ist Natürlich Copy and Past aus dem Internet entnommen. 
Wie gesagt, er funktioniert wie er soll, nur nur sieht ein Schwarzer Fleck echt doof aus. xD  

Ich kann zwar zuordnen wo die Hintergrundfarbe, Schriftfarbe etc. zu gewiesen wird.
Aber ein Dateipfad auf eine Datei zuweisen, damit das Schwarze Fenster verschwinden kann, 
bekomme ich einfach nicht hin. v_v


```
module Graphics
@fps, @fps_tmp = 0, []
class << self

attr_reader :fps

alias fps_update update unless method_defined? (:fps_update)
def update
t = Time.now
fps_update
@fps_tmp[frame_count % frame_rate] = Time.now != t
@fps = 0
frame_rate.times {|i| @fps += 1 if @fps_tmp[i]}
fps_sprite.src_rect.y = @fps * 16
end

def fps_sprite
if !@fps_sprite or @fps_sprite.disposed?
@fps_sprite = Sprite.new
        @fps_sprite.z = 0x7FFFFFFF
        @fps_sprite.bitmap = Bitmap.new(24, 16*120)
        @fps_sprite.bitmap.font.name = "Arial"
        @fps_sprite.bitmap.font.size = 20
        @fps_sprite.bitmap.font.color.set(255, 255, 255)
        @fps_sprite.bitmap.fill_rect(@fps_sprite.bitmap.rect, Color.new(0, 0, 0))
        120.times {|i| @fps_sprite.bitmap.draw_text(0, i*16, 24, 16, "% 3d"%i, 1)}
        @fps_sprite.src_rect.height = 16
      end
      return @fps_sprite
    end
  end
end
```


Ihr müsst mir auch keinen Code reinstellen, wo schon alles genaustens an der richtigen stelle steht o: 
Aber ein Hinweiß wie ich das am besten mache wäre schon gut  >-< 

Wäre echt nett wenn mir da jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## Bunkasan (9. April 2020)

Kenn mich damit jetzt nicht so wirklich aus, Ruby is auch nicht meine Welt, aber mal so ins blaue getippt...

        @fps_sprite.bitmap.fill_rect(@fps_sprite.bitmap.rect, Color.new(0, 0, 0))

Hier in der Zeile scheint ein Rechteckt schwarz gefüllt zu werden. Schätze mal das ist das was du suchst. Was passiert wenn du die Zeile einfach mal raus nimmst?


----------



## Geheim89 (9. April 2020)

Super schlichtt wie genial o:
Hat  bestens Funktioniert. 
Ich hatte da versucht die Zahlen in einen Pfad zu ändern etc. was nicht ging.
Auf die Idee einfach die Zeile zu Entfernen bin ich nicht gekommen. 

Funktioniert genau so wie es soll xD  
Vielen Dank. ^^


----------

